# ZOTAC GeForce GTX 550 Ti AMP! Edition



## W1zzard (Mar 14, 2011)

Today NVIDIA announced their new GeForce GTX 550 Ti Series. ZOTAC's AMP! Edition comes with increased clocks out of the box. It is also the only card that features a full size HDMI output and a full size DisplayPort output in addition to two dual-link DVI ports which make the AMP! Edition the connectivity champ.

*Show full review*


----------

